# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  American Toads calling in New York in August!?

## BerryNight

I've been hearing american toads in my backyard just tonight. This is when I started hearing them. I researched and it said they call in the spring... it's August and has been SUPER hot and just rained a lot. Please tell me why they're calling??

----------

